# Polaris Ranger vs. Yamaha Rhino vs. Kaw Mule



## jclmossyoak

Whats your guys opinion on the three. Goods and bads. I personally like the ranger for the ride, more room, and power. Buts, whats yalls opinion.


----------



## irishleprechaun

I have a ranger and looked at all 3 plus the razr.  I  have a horse farm and hunt so I needed something that would be good all purpose.  Our hunt club is 5,000 acres so needed something faster than a mule to get from one side to another.  The Rhino was attractive for the narrow 4 wheeler trails where the ranger won't fit (so I thought) but since purchase I have not found a place where the narrower width has made any difference.  I have the 700efi and it does all I need and then some....I have been very satified with the ranger plus I can haul both my wife & daughter since it seats 3...


----------



## fountain

if you get a ranger--get a 700fi--they are a lot quieter than a 500.  i have a 500 and it is loud.  i have heard that a mule is the quietest, but dont know.  i am pretty sure that they do not have the power the 700 ranger will have.


----------



## Hintz

Check out Kawi they just came out with a side by side, Artic cats prowler is a great machine to


----------



## ROBD

Bought a 700 EFI 4x4 Ranger in the spring.  I like the size, power and speed that it provides, not to mention the ride.  I have been in several other models that make you feel like your being bounced around in the drier, but the rangers ride is very smooth.


----------



## BowShooter

Kawi mule is louddddd!!!! i would go with the ranger for work if you were going to play more go with the rhino


----------



## Craig Knight

Ranger all the way, They can do anything and go anywhere good ride , plenty of power, and can haul a good load of weight.


----------



## Armyguy

I saw a ranger this weekend go through just about anything a regular muddin' four wheeler could.  They were takin' it through 3-4 feet mud bogs.  It did have a lift and mud tires, but I think it could have done it regardless.


----------



## J Pritchard III

Don't know a whole bunch about the Ranger, but I am partial to the Rhino.  Just test them out and see what is best for your needs.


----------



## stefan carter

i have the 700 efi ranger 3 inch lift 27 x9x12 in front 27x12x12 in rear run my deer dogs all weeked on 9 gal of gas great machine just about unstopable in every day use


----------



## jclmossyoak

Im gonna be using it for field trialing with our foxhounds, deer hunting, and casual use. The mule and the new kaw just dont have the room that i need. The rhino does either, and it doesnt have the bench seat. I can put a full size dog box inthe ranger and got room for 3 in the seat. Thanks for the input.


----------



## Dog Hunter

Have had a ranger and rhino.  Grandaddy has had a gator, mule and rhino.   I would only have a ranger again.  Go anywhere and will carry three people.  I didn't like the mule, too slow and controls were unfriendly.  Rhino would like to try and tip over.   I think this is the same machine as the new Kawaski.  Gator is basically for hard work and fields.  Slow and two seater.


----------



## Dog Hunter

jclmossyoak said:


> Im gonna be using it for field trialing with our foxhounds, deer hunting, and casual use. The mule and the new kaw just dont have the room that i need. The rhino does either, and it doesnt have the bench seat. I can put a full size dog box inthe ranger and got room for 3 in the seat. Thanks for the input.



Make sure about the dog box.  I couldn't take the one out of my truck and put in the back of mine.  It was a little to long to fit inside the tailgate.


----------



## jclmossyoak

We leave the tail gate down on my friend ranger, so we can fit a few more dogs.


----------



## Broncoxlt

*Have you looked at the RTV*

Have you looked at the RTV by kubota good power seem to have a good bet of room for people and gear.


----------



## CAL

Broncoxlt said:


> Have you looked at the RTV by kubota good power seem to have a good bet of room for people and gear.


This is what I now have after owning the mule.Hydraulic dump,power steering,diesel engine.It serves my purpose well just isn't as fast as the ranger and doesn't ride as good either.


----------



## irishleprechaun

I looked at the kubota as well since the dealer is about 2mi from my house.  It is a nicer version of the mule from what I saw.  To the earlier post I looked at the artic cat also, seemed similar to rhino and fewer dealers in the area, harder to find.  In the end they are all nice/good machines just is going to depend on your personal preference.

One other note...have a buddy with a 500 ranger that is a couple years older.  Has the straight axle rear end instead of the independant suspension in the rear.  He rode in mine and he wants a new one now...the ride is that much better plus a little better rear end grip in real rocky/rough terrain.


----------



## jclmossyoak

A friend of mine also has a kubota, and its just to slow, and if i remember right it was also loud. They do have plenty of room though.


----------



## Broncoxlt

jclmossyoak said:


> A friend of mine also has a kubota, and its just to slow, and if i remember right it was also loud. They do have plenty of room though.



Kubota is going to introduce a new model of the RTV some time next year to compeat with the mule,ranger,rhino it will be smaller faster and have a gas motor


----------



## Ths dog hunts!!

I've tried them all 4, Gator , Ranger, Mule, Rhino, All around The ranger comes up on top, ground clearance, hauling, seat , speed, etc. Theres a new one I haven't tried, & to me the name says alot, Honda, They call it the big red, Haven't even seen one yet, But I'm gonna look!!!!


----------



## cody7476

Ranger is 100% the way to go, I just bought one used and i absolutely love it!


----------



## SheldonMOAC

I have a Rhino 660 and my brother has the Polaris 700.  I like them both.  The polaris is faster and has a smoother ride.  Nothing wrong with my Rhino, but I will purchase a Polaris for my next one.  I use it mainly when planting food plots, we use electric carts during the season.

I have heard the Artic Cat Prowler is a very good machine.


----------



## rebelyeler

honda has a utv,i believe it's called big red


----------



## Bell_Man

kaw mule 610 will fit in the bed of a full size pickup.


----------



## HuntFan

Ranger is the best of both worlds.  

If you simply want to play buy the Razor, Rhino, or Arctic Cat.  

If you want to work buy the Kubota.  

But if you want one machine to do it all - buy the Ranger - rides better, hauls more people & cargo than the sportier versions, & will fly!

I LOVE MINE!!!!!!


----------



## DubyaT

Have a mule trans and is fine for around the farm but not for playing and riding with other 4 wheelers.  Not fast enough and pretty rough ride.  But again it is for use around farm and the wheelers are for playing.


----------

